# Milking Stands ~ Photos Please!



## lupinfarm (Jan 31, 2010)

I'm sick and tired of Cissy being a butthead when trimming her feet and I've decided to start training her to stand on a milking stand, eat her feed, while I trim her feet (and do other things that don't exactly make her happy lol). For most things, like shots and worming, she's a doll. For feet, she's a nightmare! 

Those of you who have milking stands, please post away! I'll be building from wood and I thought about putting "training rails" on it for the first few times so they don't fall off and kill themselves lol.


----------



## JerseyXGirl (Jan 31, 2010)

Here is one from Fiasco Farms that looks easy to make:  http://fiascofarm.com/files/Milk_Stand_Plans.pdf


----------



## dhansen (Jan 31, 2010)

The one on Fiasco Farms website is a good one.  It is sturdy and relatively easy to make.


----------



## lupinfarm (Jan 31, 2010)

The only thing that concerns me about Fiasco Farm's milk stand is that I have Pygmy's and the head area needs to be shorter for them. I know there was someone on here I believe that had either Nigis or Pygmy's or something small and they had made a version of this milking stand. 

Looks super easy though! 

Is there any reason why I shouldn't use PT for the legs? I have some off cuts from 4x4 PT posts that I used to make my run-in shelter that I could paint....

I just don't think that the 2x4's are sufficiently strong enough IMO


----------



## Roll farms (Jan 31, 2010)

My husband doesn't know how to make anything 'small' so when he made our stand he made it huge.   IMHO, it's too tall...
(I've since put a set of mobile home stairs on the front of it for the goats who are too preggo to jump up there.)

It's sturdy though, I'll give it that much.


----------



## miron28 (Jan 31, 2010)

roll farms looks like some one is jealous in the back round  that stand looks easy to build.


----------



## lupinfarm (Jan 31, 2010)

Roll farms, beautiful milking stand! That's fantastic! I'm not super concerned with height, as I can put up a ramp with the sandpaper ramp grips on it. 

I'm mostly concerned with the head gate, lol my girls are short!


----------



## MrsCountryChick (Feb 1, 2010)

Roll farms said:
			
		

> My husband doesn't know how to make anything 'small' .......


 That's close to the 1st stand my Hubby made (with 4x4 stand posts), lol.


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Feb 1, 2010)

Mine is in the works right now. My dad is going to build it since he's retired and needs a project.   Hopefully it'll be done in a few weeks. He's using the plans on Fias Co Farm's site.  One thing he is doing, is making a guard for the side in case the goat decides to step sideways.  Last time he made a stand like this, it was a fitting table for sheep, and he bent a piece of pipe in a u-shape so I could put it (upside down) through holes in the side of the table to keep them from stepping off.  Does that make sense? :/


----------



## chandasue (Feb 1, 2010)

How about this one?
http://www.dairygoatjournal.com/issues/85/85-3/Melissa_Thomas.html


----------



## ThornyRidge (Feb 3, 2010)

I used a modified version similar to the one on fiasco and picture above.. I have pygmies and nigerians and I kept mine low to the ground.. my platform is actually wide enough when they are on on I can sit on the edge which makes it that much handier and I can also support them.. my biggest fear was anything tall could end up in disaster if they were to fall off with head locked in and break or injure neck.. so hence I kept my legs short!  also with the head gate goats come in all shapes and sizes even within the same breed so definately keep the unisize head gate that is shown.. I have an adjustable chain that attaches to loosen or tighten and then to keep the smaller goats heads down/not pulling out attatch a small board that will fall cross wise to lock their head in down/eating position.. it is when they pull neck and head up they then can get leverage and fight you.. and keep them with a bowl of treats/grain and that will help.. I made a lip that one of those hanging grain feeders slides in and off of to hold it steady.  my camera is dead or I would get a picture.. the best thing is LIGHT!!!!!!  to make things go smooth and quick make sure you have adequate light.. I use one of those small portable lanterns that sits on ground and you can aim the light directly at hooves and voila you will be done before you know it.. make sure you have good trimmers and a decent hoof pick will work too!  I also try to have a helper to at least hold goat from other side too.


----------



## lupinfarm (Feb 3, 2010)

I usually do the goats outside on level ground in full sun. Mione is a doll for feet, Cissy is a beast... she was none of it lol.


----------

